# Anybody Want A Drawing Of Their Betta?



## TripleChrome (Jun 5, 2014)

So, I found a new app on my tablet, and decided to try it out for drawing bettas. So, I did my boy Leo, and the picture is how it turned out. If you want me to do one like him, fill out the form below.

Bettas Name:
Do you want it colored in or just a line sketch?:
What color(s) background?:
Spray Paint background or regular paint background?:
Color for name of betta:


My drawing has a spray pain background with three colors. You can have no more than five colors per background, and only one fish per person. So, here is my betta Leo, as just a line sketch.


----------



## PetMania (Mar 28, 2013)

Cool! This my passed boy (SIP) Merlin, and I have not had a memorial done for him yet. Thank you so much! 

Bettas Name: Merlin
Do you want it colored in or just a line sketch?: Line Sketch, please
What color(s) background?: Hmm, blue please
Spray Paint background or regular paint background?:spray paint 
Color for name of betta: Pink?


----------



## TripleChrome (Jun 5, 2014)

Since he is white, do you want me to draw him with a black outline for the line sketch?


----------



## PetMania (Mar 28, 2013)

Sure  Sorry about that


----------



## TripleChrome (Jun 5, 2014)

Here is Merlin. Sorry his rays on his fins look a little messy. I couldn't get them all straight a over one another.


----------



## spaceyJC (Aug 9, 2014)

I'd love a drawing if you're up to it! 

Bettas Name: Norbert
Do you want it colored in or just a line sketch?: Whatever you think will look best.
What color(s) background?: Green
Spray Paint background or regular paint background?: Spray paint
Color for name of betta: Red











Thanks!!! :lol:


----------



## TripleChrome (Jun 5, 2014)

Here is Norbert. Sorry it doesn't look as good as the others I have done, but I am still up at around 1:30 a.m. where I live, but I can re do it tomorrow during the day if you want.


----------



## spaceyJC (Aug 9, 2014)

Thanks for the picture! I like it, but if you feel the need to redo it, then go ahead. But I like it!


----------



## PetMania (Mar 28, 2013)

TripleChrome said:


> Here is Merlin. Sorry his rays on his fins look a little messy. I couldn't get them all straight a over one another.


This is amazing! Thank you so much. I know Merlin would love it too


----------

